# Any slot car shops in Boston, Mass area?



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

Hello All,

I am traveling to Boston next weekend, are there any slot car tracks or hobby shops that carry slots in the area ?

Thanks in advance!!

Fred


----------

